#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Open Spirit Tutorials adapter for G&G Application

## Geoformica

Anyone with OpenSpirit Tutorials for GandG interoperability.

See More: Open Spirit Tutorials adapter for G&G Application

----------

